# Does Cracked Vent Booting Cause Roof Leaks?



## ronpickle (Jun 28, 2017)

First the vent booting is any stack line, vent i.e. gas, or plastic pipe that extends above the roof and has a boot around the base. This boot or escutcheon is meant to prevent any unwanted water from coming in or around the base of vent.

However over time, like anything else it can become crack, which will allow the unwanted water to come in. You can read more here


----------

